# Lyft Driver 'Reminded' About Dash-Cam Laws...



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

lol it is not illegal to have a dash cam.......


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

If there are laws saying you can't have a dash cam in your own car in plain sight, while many businesses have security cameras all over that people may not be aware of, then that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> If there are laws saying you can't have a dash cam in your own car in plain sight, while many businesses have security cameras all over that people may not be aware of, then that doesn't make sense.


Different states have different laws - and different laws for both audio and video recording.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

http://www.detectiveservices.com/2012/02/27/state-by-state-recording-laws/


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Not here in California at least. Laws may differ in other states.
> 
> Honestly I don't care if it is legal or illegal. I don't see the police going after the driver in California who was attacked and yet he was recording both audio and video - and California is a two-party consent state. I don't record for nefarious purposes or to post funny pax videos. I record to protect myself if the event ever arises where I need my side of the story corroborated.
> 
> I put electrical tape over the blinking lights that indicate it is recording (they are distracting) and the screen is set to turn off after one minute. Most people don't seem to even notice it. I had one pax ask me if that was a camera and I said it was and he asked me if it was for emergencies as he just assumed it was off since the screen wasn't showing anything.


California is not a two party consent state when it comes to dash cams.

What you are thinking of is the recording of phone calls and /or surreptitious recordings. Issues of reasonable expectations of privacy. The confusion of this is costing law enforcement lots of money across the country. Just recently when police in so cal were caught stealing and eating medical pot supplies on a bust.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

While the data is a bit dated (2012) ... it will give you a good starting point
http://www.rcfp.org/reporters-recording-guide/tape-recording-laws-glance
*and then go here (and append your state name in lowercase) to see the actual statute
http://www.rcfp.org/reporters-recording-guide/state-state-guide/

Thanks to andaas for the initial link


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

acting on 2012 laws probably isnt good though


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


>


I like these emails. UberLyft advocates respecting "the law" when it suits them - take service animals because it's "the law"... make sure you respect dashcam regs because it's "the law". Never mind that at the same time UberLyft also tells drivers to break the law and go out and drive in jurisdictions where they are banned.

I don't know how they can send these "respect the law" emails out with a straight face. Maybe they don't. Whatever the case, they're highly entertaining.


----------



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

Uber has permission by you by accepting the updates to turn on your cam and your microphone any time they choose without notifying you first or permission to do so. So do you honestly think Uber asks your rider before they get in your car to do that? Of course not you can all sit here and argue over the legality of recording your own passengers but it's moot. It's already being done.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

a good reply to the op's email would be:

Thank you for your concern. Please be advised that I am in compliance with all relevant laws. 

That's all you really need to say. They're simply covering their asses legally, they don't really care if you have a dash cam or whatnot.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


>


Assuming you are in compliance with all laws, just reply and say so. They're probably just sending that as a cover their ass move because someone complained.

I do think they're SHOWING their ass with the wording: "any reports which ALLEGE violations...deactivation". Anyone notice that?


----------

